# Setup ideas and Visegrip hack



## janders1957 (Feb 4, 2014)

Few pictures of a setup for squaring and sizing some large delrin sheets. With vise jaws set outboard, the large aluminum place is clamped in the vise as shown, drilled and reamed holes for pins set the square side in Y, Side to be milled in X. The bar clamps the material, the tape in the center insures pressure there as well as the sides.





Since the sheet is larger than the aluminum plate, I used a front stop I'd made for another job. Using the front T-slot and 2 all-thread rods down the side channels secures it to the front of the table. The vertical stop made from various bits laying around.





Last bit, and the Visegrip hack; clamping and unclamping resulted in the adjusting screw moving, requiring constant readjustment. I had some left over knurled knobs from a job I ran a few years ago. So drilled and tapped 7/16-14 to create jam lock nuts. They do not interfere with adjustment at all. In fact, a regular nut might work as is, certainly if thinned. But the knurled nut means not having to have a wrench handy. If making from scratch, would have made them a bit smaller in diameter.




Hope someone finds this useful somewhere down the road.


----------



## xalky (Feb 4, 2014)

You Hack :LOL: 

I love vice grips....are you kidding me! One of the best tools ever invented. Vice Grips have gotten me thru more jams than I care to count.)


----------

